# Shotshell reloading help



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I got a lee load all 2 for free the other day and im interested in loading two types of shells both of which are federal types.

The first is a 12g 2 3/4, 1 1/8oz of 4 shot with max dram. Its a high velocity with 1500fps. Model P128.

the second is also a 12g 2 3/4, 1 1/2oz of 6 shot4 dram at 1315fps.

Both sells are high brass. Is there any diff between loading high and low brass shells?

Im trying to find out 
Powder, which brand and how much, what primers and wads are the way to go to get these shells. 

Any help on this would be great


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Hodgdon Longshot powder is probably your best bet for those velocities. There are probably dozens of combinations that will get you there though. I suggest getting a reloading book or download from Hodgdon's website. I suspect you won't get to many reloads from your hulls with those pressures though. Hodgdon's website lists the pressures for such loads >11000 PSI. I have no experience with the Longshot powder personally.


----------



## jester5900 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey guys I see this dram thing and Im not sure what it is? Is that the amount of powder? wad type?


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Dram is just another unit of measure. Grams, grains, and drams. Drams were a historical measurement for shotgun shells and I only ever see it expressed when referring to shotgun shell. I think it must be a holdover from the European roots of modern shot shells. I don't even have a scale that measures in drams.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Based on your questions it sounds as though you have not done any reading on or tried any basic reloading with others that have done so. Suggest you get a reloading handbook that will explaing the components, processand above all, the safety precautions. You could also check and see if there is a shotgun shooting range near you and ask for some hands on assistance to get you started off safely.
Reloading can be fun and add a certain amount of economy if you do a fair amount of shooting. Reloading can also be dangerous unless you have a understandung of what you are doing and the potential results if not done properly.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Iv read alot the past 4 months on the topic. I have the data info from hodgdon and lee. I know that the loads i want to load both use longshot powder, win209 primers and WAA12 wads. One uses 36.4g of powder and the other takes 31g of powder. the 4 shot with the 36.4g of powder shows a velocity of 1530fps which is only 30ft more than the factory. The 6 shot with the 31g shows 1315fps which is an exact match to factory.

The only thing i have to do the calcuations on is the Lee bushing capacity. The Lee-Load All bushing capacity chart doesn't show the longshot powder, i have to figure out what bushings to use to get the powder ammount i need. So im looking at getting a digital scale.

Also im having troubles finding #4 high velocity lead and #6 magnum lead. Seems everyone is out of stock on it. I can get #8 shot for 29bucks a bag-woo hoo what am i gona do with that?


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

TomC,

Page 36 of the Hodgdon book has the Lee bushing chart for all their powders. Here is a link: 

http://www.hodgdon.com/PDF/Hodgdon Basic Manual.pdf

I personally would not put either of the loads you are considering into a low brass shell. 

Another thing to consider is that shot starts to deform anytime you try to push it past 1350 fps, thus breaking down the density of your pattern. I would strong consider using copper-plated shot on any load travelling 1500 fps, as you are looking to do.

Finally, I was at Dawson Enterprises yesterday, and they definately do have 4, 5, and 6 shot in stock, as well as 10 lb bags of copper-plated. I'm not sure how far of a drive that is for you though.

http://www.dawsonent.com/


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks forthe help. Ive collected a few hundered high brass shells from the past couple of years hunts. I hear yea on the shot deformity. Its been hard finding the high velocity or copper coated stuff. The #6 load from the factory is using a magnum lead, but if i can find it in the high velocity or copper coated im gona pick some up. Thanks for the help once again. Ill let you know how it comes out.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

TomC,
Just something to keep in mind is your sizing. If I remember correctly, you have to actually slide a steel ring onto the shell when using a Load-All to size the brass. Make sure that the sizing ring was designed for high brass shells. (Its been a while since I have used my buddy's load-all). To save you a lot of headaches later on in the field MAKE SURE YOU SIZE THE BRASS. I say this from experience. A few years ago I used my buddy's loader to make a few rabbit smackers 10 min before we whent out. I skipped the brass sizing and ended up with a stuck shell in the single shot I was using.

Also, as I'm sure you have read and may have tried already is to start off at the minimum load and work your way up. I can't say I have followed this in the past, but I usually start in the middle of the max and min loads.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Man they have some great prices too bad that one heck of a trip up there. Some number 4 and 6 copper coated would be great. I didnt see it on the price list thou but they said they do have it. THey also have a great price on the federal P128 loads I shoot.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ive been looking for new high brass hulls, any recomendations on where to get em?


----------

